# Deadpool Model?



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Any idea who is going to produce this 8" model of Deadpool? I saw it on the Monsters In Motion site:

Deadpool Deluxe 8 Tall Plastic Model Kit Deadpool Deluxe 8 Tall Plastic Model Kit [02DDI01] - $32.99 : Monsters in Motion, Movie, TV Collectibles, Model Hobby Kits, Action Figures, Monsters in Motion


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Yeah, saw this last night... said Diamond Select Toys.

Ck'd their website, but didn't see it when I searched Deadpool.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Diamond Select making a glue and paint model? Sounds great and the possibilities are many...


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

This is the comic version. Has an Aurora-esque look to the stand.

He has a sword in his left hand, but the left sword is still in its scabbard.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

terryr said:


> This is the comic version. Has an Aurora-esque look to the stand.
> 
> He has a sword in his left hand, but the left sword is still in its scabbard.


When drawing a sword from a back scabbard, you draw the one from the opposite side. Right now, reach over your right shoulder with your left hand. That's the way you'd draw the sword. You _could_ reach back over your left shoulder, but it's a lot more awkward.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Nope.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Interesting they're making a kit. Shame it's not of a more famous Marvel character though. Possibly one that hasn't been done as a plastic kit before.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well its not like there are a lot of plastic model Deadpools


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

Diamond Select announced two more Marvel kits at Toy Fair in February: Iron Man, and the Thor kit cancelled by Round 2 earlier. 

Photos can be found at marvelicioustoys.com. Sorry I couldn't link directly.


----------



## djmadden99 (Dec 23, 2008)

If the quality is the same as the action figures, they ought to be fantastic. Would the licenses such as Universal Monsters carry over or is that separate deals?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dinsdale said:


> Diamond Select announced two more Marvel kits at Toy Fair in February: Iron Man, and the Thor kit cancelled by Round 2 earlier.
> 
> Photos can be found at marvelicioustoys.com. Sorry I couldn't link directly.





I can't find any info on those. All I can find is the old MPC Hulk being sold by DS.......which is surprising as R2 only just reissued that themselves.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> I can't find any info on those. All I can find is the old MPC Hulk being sold by DS.......which is surprising as R2 only just reissued that themselves.


I think Diamond is a retailer of other companies' stuff as well as makers of their own product, which is why they're carrying the PL and MPC stuff on their site. Comic shops order pretty much everything they stock through Diamond.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

http://news.toyark.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2016/02/TF-2016-DST-Marvel-002.jpg

Picture at this link.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dinsdale said:


> I think Diamond is a retailer of other companies' stuff as well as makers of their own product, which is why they're carrying the PL and MPC stuff on their site. Comic shops order pretty much everything they stock through Diamond.



Ahh that explains it then.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Dinsdale said:


> http://news.toyark.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2016/02/TF-2016-DST-Marvel-002.jpg
> 
> Picture at this link.





Thanks fot posting that. I'm surprised to have not heard about this sooner seeing as there was a bit of a fuss when R2 cancelled their Thor. Looks like it's not well known and hasn't been very well advertised at all. It's great to see new Marvel styrene kits (especially one that was cancelled before) though I'm surprised we're getting yet another Iron Man kit seeing as there's the Moebius one plus countless ones from Dragon. It also doesn't look like a very good sculpt. Deadpool looks like a good sculpt but alas I'm not into superhero's that I didn't grow up with in the 70s. Thor looks like a good sculpt though so if it really is styrene then I'll be buying that Norse son of a god.


----------



## Dinsdale (Jul 5, 2000)

SUNGOD said:


> Thanks fot posting that. I'm surprised to have not heard about this sooner seeing as there was a bit of a fuss when R2 cancelled their Thor. Looks like it's not well known and hasn't been very well advertised at all. It's great to see new Marvel styrene kits (especially one that was cancelled before) though I'm surprised we're getting yet another Iron Man kit seeing as there's the Moebius one plus countless ones from Dragon. It also doesn't look like a very good sculpt. Deadpool looks like a good sculpt but alas I'm not into superhero's that I didn't grow up with in the 70s. Thor looks like a good sculpt though so if it really is styrene then I'll be buying that Norse son of a god.


Agreed, on all counts. I was excited about the Thor kit and then disappointed when R2 cancelled it. 

That said, the face on the Thor kit is a bit rough at this stage. I hope the Marvel licensors will suggest some corrections before the kit goes into production. If not, there's always putty and sculpting tools, or someone will make an after-market resin head for it.

More kit photos here:

http://www.marvelicioustoys.com/gal...y Fair 2016/Diamond Select/MARVEL Model Kits/


----------

